
Wbobeirne/stranger-things: Intro of the Show Stranger Things in CSS - simonpure
https://github.com/wbobeirne/stranger-things
======
johnhenry
Found the rendering on codepen:
[http://codepen.io/wbobeirne/details/pEjqGR/](http://codepen.io/wbobeirne/details/pEjqGR/).
Looks great! I would however point out, only because they make a big deal of
it in a short documentary, that
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_a1lp_ygGB4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_a1lp_ygGB4)
it's missing the light shining through the background effect. I wonder if
that's something that's coming down the line?

